# Trailer Hitch



## gooseneck (May 4, 2012)

I made my son a trailer hitch for towing his horse trailer but it ended up coming apart and the trailer passed me on the freeway when testing it, because it had broken lose. 
I did a little research and this is what i found Reese 30K Low Profile Fifth Wheel Hitch 30054 :: 5th Wheel Hitch :: Hitch Anything sounds good and looks safer, has anybody tried this?


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

gooseneck said:


> I made my son a trailer hitch for towing his horse trailer but it ended up coming apart and the trailer passed me on the freeway when testing it, because it had broken lose.
> I did a little research and this is what i found Reese 30K Low Profile Fifth Wheel Hitch 30054 :: 5th Wheel Hitch :: Hitch Anything sounds good and looks safer, has anybody tried this?


What kind of trailer do you have???

Those "mini hitches" work fine but....they are not the same as a "gooseneck" style.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

gooseneck said:


> I made my son a trailer hitch for towing his horse trailer but it ended up coming apart and the trailer passed me on the freeway when testing it, because it had broken lose.
> I did a little research and this is what i found Reese 30K Low Profile Fifth Wheel Hitch 30054 :: 5th Wheel Hitch :: Hitch Anything sounds good and looks safer, has anybody tried this?


Ok, this should never have happened regardless if the hitch broke. To prevent a death of some innocent person please use a break away braking system and safety chains. I am not familiar with US state towing laws but in Canada, if your rig is not up to code, you are towed, horses or not.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

i think you should find a professional shop to install the right kind of hitch to suit your needs.


----------



## gooseneck (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the response... I guess we'll go for the gooseneck.


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

gooseneck said:


> I made my son a trailer hitch for towing his horse trailer but it ended up coming apart and the trailer passed me on the freeway


 


You tested it on _the freeway?? :shock:_


----------

